# Dan Russell Pier - PCB



## jlk0007 (Apr 30, 2008)

Any of you guys down in that area have any info on the pier reconstruction?

I visited the Half Hitch Tackle site and see that the construction of the pier itself seem to be going pretty quickly, and it was my understanding a while back that they were planning to have it complete sometime this summer. But in reading the report on the site, it seems that due to the construction of the bait shop etc. the city may not allow them to open the pier until 2010?

I feel certain Emanuel can probably shed some light on the subject and any info anyone else has would be greatly appreciated. My 9 y.o. son loves to pier fish and since PC is the only place my wife ever wants to go, I would love to schedule my trips after the pier opens if possible. The pier at St. Andrews seems a little short, the jetties are too dangerous for my son, and the drive to the Okaloosa island pier is a little too much, since I fish every day I'm there.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I was there Sunday, they're working on the T, railings have not been put up yet. I talked to a guy at Half Hitch that said it will open in May, I'm doubting that, alot.

I would be alot more upset if it wasn't for the fact I know people with boats.


----------



## jlk0007 (Apr 30, 2008)

thanks Emanuel, sounds like I will be either heading to the jetties solo, or taking my son to fish under the Hathaway bridge again this summer. Will probably try to take the trek to Okaloosa island pier a few times, but I am keeping my fingers crossed that they do finish up, altho it sounds like it wont be done this summer.


----------



## kidcobia (Feb 27, 2009)

The pier will be open in May for sure there way ahead of schedule. Were going to miss cobia season but will be able to fish kings this summer.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I can't wait for the kings. It's fun to watch them sky on a big cigar minnow and then dump 200 yards of line.


----------



## jlk0007 (Apr 30, 2008)

I sure hope that schedule holds and they do open it in May. If so I will definitely be there and will let you guys know when. Yah, Emanuel, nothing like having a big King bust a bait and start making the ole drag sing. Never know on the Cobia, we will definitely miss the run, but there are always a few stragglers.

Was there a couple of years ago in late May/early June and a lady that was sightseeing walked up to the rail next to me and says to her husband " Hey, come look at this shark down there!" I looked over the rail to see a cobia circling one of the pylons. Dropped the jig in front of him and "bang" it was on. Too bad he was 1/2 inch short, but fun anyway. Saw a couple of cobia come over the rails that trip.

I just hope to be able to get down for some of the crazy spanish action. I absolutely love running a bubble rig with a clauser or a piece of rubber tubing, (similar to the straw rig) on light tackle and having them jump all over it.

Anyway, tight lines guys and hope to see you soon.


----------

